# TV. LG 32LA620V Freezing.



## Jackie005 (Mar 17, 2017)

My LG 32LA620V smart TV is just 3 years old and has been working fine until recentley. It is just plugged into the ariel, no other attachments or boxes. 2 weeks ago it lost internet connection and won't reconnect. It constantly freezes when using the remote and to alter sound, change channels etc I have to switch it off from the mains. I thought the problem was with the remote and purchased a new one but the problems are still there. I've looked on the YouTube and followed instructions but all to no avail. It appears it's a common problem but I can't fix it, if anyone could advise please do so in simple terms as I'm so confused. Many thanks Jackie.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you gone to the lg website? LG: Mobile Devices, Home Entertainment & Appliances | LG USA

click on support, then software and firmware, enter your model number. Then download the pdf file showing you how to update the tv, after reading it choose how to install the update through the tv or usb stick, after updating it it show fix the problem if not you will have to call lg customer support.


----------



## Jackie005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks Steve, willgive it a try.


----------



## Jackie005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Many thanks Steve you're an absolute Star. Followed instructions and all seems to be working. Very happy again Jackie.:dance:


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

let me know if you have any other problems. Glad to help you


----------

